# Wulff heavy duty sharpener



## mr.fabricator (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, does anyone here know where to get replacement grinding wheels for a Wulff Heavy Duty Sharpener????--they are 2" diameter deep cup wheels, just picked this machine up on e-bay last week and used it for the first time today, it does an excellent job of re-grinding correct angles quickly on cutlery, many thanks in advance if someone knows a source


----------



## ecchef (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, mr.fab!


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome. No advice. I'm a waterstone kinda guy. ;-)


----------



## chinacats (Aug 17, 2013)

Greetings! No help here, but should you decide to delve into the water-stone arena there'll be no shortage of advice.


----------

